# egg sharing



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

What is egg sharing? Is it a good thing? Do all clinics offer it?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Egg sharing is a scheme where you give half of your eggs to another couple and recieve your treatment at a discounted price

Every clinic is different as to its prices although the screening and treatment process would be the same

Many clinics offer egg sharing

If you have any other questions feel free to ask

Em


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you, em

I will ask our clinic about it, it may be something we could look into doing. 

Helen.xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Helen im a donor and its the best thing i have ever done. I just hope my recip gets her BFP


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

what is a BFN and a BFP?
Helen.xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Big fat negative or Big fat positive


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh, yes. it all makes sense now! 
thank you!


----------

